# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  MIT study: Subways a major disseminator of coronavirus in NYC

## Wehrwolfen

MIT study: Subways a major disseminator of coronavirus in NYC





https://nypost.com/2020/04/15/mit-study-subways-a-major-disseminator-of-coronavirus-in-nyc/
16 Apr 2020 ~~ By David Meyer 
A new study argues that city subways and buses were a major disseminator of the coronavirus in the Big Apple.
The paper, by MIT economics professor and physician Jeffrey Harris, points to a parallel between high ridership and the rapid, exponential surge in infections in the first two weeks of March  when the subways were still packed with up to 5 million riders per day  as well as between turnstile entries and virus hotspots.
New York Citys multitentacled subway system was a major disseminator  if not the principal transmission vehicle  of coronavirus infection during the initial takeoff of the massive epidemic, argues Harris, who works as a physician in Massachusetts.
While the study concedes that the data cannot by itself answer question of causation, Harris says the conditions of a typical subway car or bus match up with the current understanding of how the virus spreads.
We know that close contact in subways is fully consistent with the spread of coronavirus, either by inhalable droplets or residual fomites left on railings, pivoted grab handles, and those smooth, metallic, vertical poles that everyone shares, he writes.:






Comment:
Ever get on a subway car at 7:00 or 8:00 AM to get to work?  Hmmm, like packing them into sardine cans... For a virus like the Flu or Wuhan Covid-19 t's the ideal petri dish to spread viruses.... We look at NYC as a source, but the transit systems in Chicago, California's BART, Boston's MBTA, DC's Metro System etc., all are the means by which the virus has been able to spread easily.

----------

Daily Bread (04-22-2020),Molly Pitcher (04-17-2020),Rutabaga (04-17-2020),teeceetx (04-17-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

Well DUH!!!

----------

2cent (04-22-2020),Big Dummy (04-17-2020),Bondo (04-22-2020),Daily Bread (04-22-2020),donttread (04-17-2020),Foghorn (04-17-2020),Hillofbeans (04-17-2020),Molly Pitcher (04-17-2020),Physics Hunter (04-22-2020),Quark (04-17-2020),Rutabaga (04-17-2020)

----------


## donttread

> Well DUH!!!



Really? We needed MIT to figure that out? Good freakin grief.

----------

Foghorn (04-17-2020),Hillofbeans (04-17-2020),Molly Pitcher (04-17-2020),Physics Hunter (04-22-2020),Rutabaga (04-17-2020),teeceetx (04-17-2020),Wehrwolfen (04-17-2020)

----------


## Foghorn

Gee, I sure hope that was a government-funded study.

Predictions.jpg

----------

donttread (04-17-2020),Molly Pitcher (04-17-2020),Rutabaga (04-17-2020),teeceetx (04-17-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

and bears really do shit in the woods...

----------

2cent (04-22-2020),Daily Bread (04-22-2020),Foghorn (04-17-2020),Hillofbeans (04-17-2020),Physics Hunter (04-22-2020),teeceetx (04-17-2020)

----------


## donttread

> Gee, I sure hope that was a government-funded study.
> 
> Predictions.jpg


No body else would pony up money to study an obvious fact

----------

Foghorn (04-17-2020),Hillofbeans (04-17-2020),Wehrwolfen (04-17-2020)

----------


## Foghorn

I'd rather they study shrimp on a treadmill again.

----------

2cent (04-22-2020),donttread (04-18-2020)

----------


## fmw

We need an MIT study to tell us that?

----------

donttread (04-18-2020)

----------


## Wehrwolfen

Well when you consider that in Brooklyn alone the concentration of 37,000 people per square mile as compared to 1,200 people per square mile many towns in North Carolina.
There again I agree it doesn't take a MIT grad to make those calculations. Yet there are many who don't understand the implications.
You have to ask yourself who is really responsible for this. I do know that within these Blue cities there are areas that contain more than 2,000 people per square mile.  Try places like East New York, City line, or Cypress Hills in Brooklyn. These are the petri dishes and incubators of virus infections, drugs and crime.

----------

Daily Bread (04-22-2020),donttread (04-18-2020)

----------


## donttread

> Well when you consider that in Brooklyn alone the concentration of 37,000 people per square mile as compared to 1,200 people per square mile many towns in North Carolina.
> There again I agree it doesn't take a MIT grad to make those calculations. Yet there are many who don't understand the implications.
> You have to ask yourself who is really responsible for this. I do know that within these Blue cities there are areas that contain more than 2,000 people per square mile.  Try places like East New York, City line, or Cypress Hills in Brooklyn. These are the petri dishes and incubators of virus infections, drugs and crime.


Part of the "after plan" should be that megacities need to change. But it won;t be, it will be 99% political BS and 1% inefficiency. Maybe the people who warned us about over population were right??

----------

Wehrwolfen (04-23-2020)

----------


## Katzndogz

Cities like New York have stuffed themselves full of foreigners.  Does anyone remember when the FDNY kindly and quietly asked for some signage on buildings be in English.  It seems that if the signs aren't in English the first responders didn't know where to go.   Those who wanted such clarification were fired

Back to the problem at hand.  New York.  It is filthy.  Rats are everywhere.   Disease is rampant.  It has always been that way.  It was that way when I lived there.  The diseases were measles, chicken pox, whooping cough, diphtheria.  Disease tore through every neighborhood leaving corpses behind.

The same as today.  The subways are filled with the sick and homeless.  They hide in crowds from their own predators and hide from the rain and cold.  Between the commuters and the dispossessed the subways are packed with coughing, vomiting sick along side those who just want to go home.  I know.  I know because that's where my family hid out for the same reasons.  That's where I was homeless and the jungle never changes.

The deaths in. New York are all the Mayor's fault.  Once commerce in the city was shut down there was no need of subways.  Mass transit should have been shut down.  Instead the horses ass reduced the number of cars.  The homeless took up residence in what was left and spit all over the nannies and housekeepers that kept jobs cleaning apartments on Central Park West.

Charge Deblasio with mass murder.

----------

Wehrwolfen (04-23-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

So, individuals in cars are good.

Welcome to earth day.

I need to revive an old tradition that I started elsewhere.

----------

donttread (04-22-2020)

----------


## donttread

> and bears really do shit in the woods...



But have we had a study to tell us that is true?

----------


## donttread

> Cities like New York have stuffed themselves full of foreigners.  Does anyone remember when the FDNY kindly and quietly asked for some signage on buildings be in English.  It seems that if the signs aren't in English the first responders didn't know where to go.   Those who wanted such clarification were fired
> 
> Back to the problem at hand.  New York.  It is filthy.  Rats are everywhere.   Disease is rampant.  It has always been that way.  It was that way when I lived there.  The diseases were measles, chicken pox, whooping cough, diphtheria.  Disease tore through every neighborhood leaving corpses behind.
> 
> The same as today.  The subways are filled with the sick and homeless.  They hide in crowds from their own predators and hide from the rain and cold.  Between the commuters and the dispossessed the subways are packed with coughing, vomiting sick along side those who just want to go home.  I know.  I know because that's where my family hid out for the same reasons.  That's where I was homeless and the jungle never changes.
> 
> The deaths in. New York are all the Mayor's fault.  Once commerce in the city was shut down there was no need of subways.  Mass transit should have been shut down.  Instead the horses ass reduced the number of cars.  The homeless took up residence in what was left and spit all over the nannies and housekeepers that kept jobs cleaning apartments on Central Park West.
> 
> Charge Deblasio with mass murder.


I think the problem is a city so dense that it's residents cannot drive to work, the doctors off ice etc. We need to re-think this before the real killer virus steps forward

----------

Daily Bread (04-22-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

The hysteria that is surrounding NYCitys subway system is going to be a tough one for the city to combat . It is the only way for its workers and residents to manuever ,especially with the green politics of limited taxis and personal cars allowed in there by leftest . The hysteria of desease being rampant is overblown , and if you want to develop immunities , it's probably the best place to do it . The homeless and cases that should be in asylums are indeed there and one must be careful and vigilant . Filth ? Not really an issue since the 70s and it's pretty clean visually . Rats ? Mostly the rats are in Manhatten ,primarily because it's an island and has more restaurants and refuse containers in a small concentrated area than anywhere else in the country . They're there but are seen more because of the millions of people that walk the streets with them .

----------

2cent (04-22-2020)

----------


## donttread

> The hysteria that is surrounding NYCitys subway system is going to be a tough one for the city to combat . It is the only way for its workers and residents to manuever ,especially with the green politics of limited taxis and personal cars allowed in there by leftest . The hysteria of desease being rampant is overblown , and if you want to develop immunities , it's probably the best place to do it . The homeless and cases that should be in asylums are indeed there and one must be careful and vigilant . Filth ? Not really an issue since the 70s and it's pretty clean visually . Rats ? Mostly the rats are in Manhatten ,primarily because it's an island and has more restaurants and refuse containers in a small concentrated area than anywhere else in the country . They're there but are seen more because of the millions of people that walk the streets with them .



You are correct that the threat is over blown although NYC recovered numbers look to be behind but that may be just a record keeping thing. But the real deal is out there, in a bat, a monkey, a civet or something waiting. When a truly frightening virus strikes we have to have a plan, not that anybody would believe them after this Chicken Little episode. NYC is showing what a virus in the order of the Spanish Flu or worse could do in cites , especially NYC. 
If this bug really justified shutting down NNY before we even had cases to speak of then it justified the tough actions Cuomo DID NOT take in NYC. Such as subway cleaning 24/7, travel bans OUT of the area and grounding all passenger planes.
He had two completely different regions and managed to fail at both.

----------


## Wehrwolfen

> I think the problem is a city so dense that it's residents cannot drive to work, the doctors off ice etc. We need to re-think this before the real killer virus steps forward


What we all fail to consider is that cities like London, Paris, Istanbul, etc., all face the same problem... In fact many of the cities in China have population densities on the same par.  
There's no doubt that Mayor Disgraziato has to held accountable for his incompetence handling the pandemic Covid-19 within the city. As a former resident of Brooklyn and Queens I agree with you.

What Became of New York Citys Ubiquitous Public Bathhouses? - Curbed NY

----------


## donttread

> What we all fail to consider is that cities like London, Paris, Istanbul, etc., all face the same problem... In fact many of the cities in China have population densities on the same par.  
> There's no doubt that Mayor Disgraziato has to held accountable for his incompetence handling the pandemic Covid-19 within the city. As a former resident of Brooklyn and Queens I agree with you.
> 
> What Became of New York Citys Ubiquitous Public Bathhouses? - Curbed NY


I personally believe that over seas flights should come in to only a handful of airports so that we could shut down international travel more easily. Also we would have to stop domestic flights if this was the real deal.

Were these the bath houses of late 1970/80's fame/infamy?

----------

